# Help with hiss problem in Fender Blues DeVille



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi

I have a serious problem with my Blues DeVille Reissue 2006. With noting plugged in the amp i have a lot of "hiss" when 1 open up the volume. It's not "hum" just "hiss". That very bug me. Is anybody had that problem? And how can i get rid of it"

Thank for your help...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Balou said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a serious problem with my Blues DeVille Reissue 2006. With noting plugged in the amp i have a lot of "hiss" when 1 open up the volume. It's not "hum" just "hiss". That very bug me. Is anybody had that problem? And how can i get rid of it"
> 
> Thank for your help...


Ca va, Balou! Fait-tu?:smile:

Some hiss is normal. It is caused by electrons inside the tubes boiling away from the cathodes. With the clean channel it should not be objectionable, except maybe at "10" on the volume. When you punch in the gain channels the hiss will get louder. Turning down the treble will help.

It should be easy to play over the sound of the hiss. The frequency of the hiss is much higher than the highest notes of your guitar. 

If the hiss is much louder than what would be normal it could be from a 12AX7 that has a problem. TungSol 12AX7's are known to be quieter than most.

So far I've been talking about easy things to try. In extreme cases you can have a resistor go bad in the circuit around a tube and cause extreme hiss. The old fashioned carbon comp resistors are well known for being the greatest hiss generators ever made! If this is the problem it would need a tech to fix it.

Good luck! Et vive Bras D'or! vive Chambly! Pas Mauditz!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Wild Bill,

Effectively, we have are a lot of good beer around here hi hi!

Like you said i will try to change the two 12AX7 preamp tubes and see if that correct the problem. I'll let you know.

I did'nt notice the problem too much, because i play very quietly. But a friend of mine who want to get my amp for micing in his gig notice that, and pass 5 on the volume on clean channel the hiss cover about 15-20% of the sound wich is a lot and for recording it's too much.

Anyway i'll try that after work tonight.

Thanks again!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

could also have been: a bad cable, a bad ground, or a bad input jack (i had one go on my old blues deville).... could also be that your friend had something strange going on in the gain stages?


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Suttree,

I'll check the input jack too.

A bad groung should generate hum i think??? I don't have any hum.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Balou said:


> Thanks Wild Bill,
> 
> Effectively, we have are a lot of good beer around here hi hi!
> 
> ...


Balou, when you are in the studio you might suggest to the sound man that when he mic's the amp he use the EQ in that channel to cut everything above 7khz or so. A lead guitar puts out very little audio energy above 5khz. Hiss frequencies are much higher. So if he experiments he should find a compromise where he cuts out the hiss but still leaves lots of sparkle on the guitar!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

You have a good point Wild Bill... Your the best ;-)


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

*A bad 12AX7 Wild Bill*

Hi Wild Bill,

You had reason... I have a couple of 12AX7 that i try in the amp, and the problem was V1. Just replace it and all is fine now. There's still some hiss but i think it's normal. I'll go for a full retube, i never retube it since i had it.:banana:

Thanks again, you rock man...:rockon2:

Ce fut un plaisir d'échanger avec toi.:food-smiley-004:


----------

